# Astuce : réduire une fenêtre Safari



## SCCL (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour ,
Je ne sais pas si l'astuce a déjà été évoqué sur ce site auquel cas , je laisse le soin aux modérateurs de supprimer ce post.
Découvert par hasard :
Cliquer dans la partie grisée juste en dessous de la barre des signets en restant appuyer et glisser vers le haut ou le bas , votre fenêtre se réduit et vous pouvez voir votre bureau , la déplacer &#8230;
Relâcher , elle reprends sa place .
Si ça peut servir ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

Quand on a plusieurs onglets ça permet de changer l'ordre des onglets en déplaçant ainsi une fenêtre.





Par contre ça marche aussi quand on n'a qu'un seul onglet ouvert, et là, à part ballader la fenêtre de Safari en tout petit sur l'écran, je ne vois pas à quoi ça peut servir


----------



## SCCL (28 Décembre 2012)

Eventuellement pour voir un autre programme dessous momentanément !?
Enfin , voilà , j'en faisait juste part


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

SCCL a dit:


> Eventuellement pour voir un autre programme dessous momentanément !?
> Enfin , voilà , j'en faisait juste part



Ben pour ça, y'a Exposé!


----------



## macabee (29 Décembre 2012)

mi connais-pas !


----------

